# Unitronic GT3071r Build



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Unitronic GT3071r Build...DSG/FSI*

So I snaged this hardware for a supper steal of a price and swapped my ko3 with the guy wanting to get rid of his ATP GT30 kit. 
The turbo is in good shape and is waiting to be installed








Euro Technik Autosports is very meticulous with their installs and run a clean shop. I would expect nothing less. They are like family! 
So here we go: 2007 GTI DSG 2.0T FSI w/ 12,700 miles on the clock.
Performance/Engine wise here is what is currently on the car. 
- APR Stage2+ APR HPFP
- Neuspeed P-Flow Intake
- BSH DV Relocate, V-Twin, & PCV revamp
- Eurojet FMIC
- Snow Performance Water / Methanol Injection (MAF controlled) 225ml nozzle
- VF Motor Mounts (All three)
Best 60’ 2.172
Best ¼ mile trap: 105mph
Best ¼ mile time: 13.545
Most Recent Dynojet Run: 244whp/270wtq
*So what’s happening to the car now?*
- ATP GT3071r hardware kit. 
-“KMD” Big Turbo FSI Injectors. 
- UNITRONIC Custom Stage 3 Software.
- 375ml w/m nozzle w/upgraded nozzle holder. 
- Ceramic Coating of manifold and turbo exhaust side.
- Exhaust wrap intake from turbo inlet to filter. 
- Eliminating that small 2.5” connecting section of the dp to exhaust, and replacing it with a 3” pipe.
- Clean and re-grease the big Forge DV
- Rolling the fenders.
- DSG Fluid and Filter Change
- Oil Fluid and Filter Change
- Other misc fabrication, gaskets, bolts, & special touches that make the install super clean!
In a month or so…
Integrated Engineering Connecting Rods and bump up the tune.
Parts washed in the parts washer...























Here we go..
Manifold done...








Hot side done...








Downpipe...
















EGT bung going back in...








Wraping it up...








Tial Waste Gate...








EJ Throttle Body Pipe customized with the w/m bung and DV recirc bung...








Old W/M 225ml Nozzle and custom home depot holder vs. the New 375ml nozzle and upgraded holder. 








Forge Valve...








Could use a cleaning and regrease...








DV Recirc Bung on the Neuspeed intake...








Big Injectors in...








TB...new latest and greatest Fuel Pressure Sensor going in...








Fuel Pressure Control Module went bad and replaced...








Here is where she sleeps...








Interior...boost, egt, oil temp gauges








EJ FMIC...
















Stage 3 TT







Love that car!








AB's Car...








Master Chief Dave's car...








Josh's car...








Another random car...









_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:45 PM 10-4-2008_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:57 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Very cool... 3071 dsg, Uni = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

jealous....
I am watching this...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

hey this make me really happy to see... Dave is the man I'm happy that his shop is doing well we used to pal around when I lived back in orlando. He will take great care of your ride and unitronic is the best for custom tunes


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

one word....crikey


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Good stuff. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Some bfg drs on asa 17s. For 1/4 mile fun. 








Old shot of the old nozzle and T fitting for the dual reservoir...








Rear Reservoir...








Line going from the rear to the front + one of the VF Mounts... 











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:37 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice thread. The manifold and hot side coating look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope to go Uni Stage 3 in the near future


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Nice thread. The manifold and hot side coating look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (twisted by dezign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twisted by dezign* »_I hope to go Uni Stage 3 in the near future









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update: Tial Wastegate is in bad shape. The guy that owned it prior to me messed with the spring and messed it all up.







Needs rebuild. Replacement parts on order tomorrow. I really hope to have it all complete by next Wednesday all depending on how fast Tial delivers. 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:12 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update: Tial Wastegate is in bad shape. The guy that owned it prior to me messed with the spring and messed it all up.







Needs rebuild. Replacement parts on order tomorrow. I really hope to have it all complete by next Wednesday all depending on how fast Tial delivers. 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:12 PM 10-8-2008_

what and how did they mess up the wastegate? pretty simple contraption


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

WG Spring was modified and the guy obviously did not use the right tools to do the operation. Outer bolts missing and some are stripped. The diaphram was damaged while inspecting.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

sorry to hear


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

This should help everyone understand how I came across this hardware. 
Here is how it went down...
I was planning on buying a new ATP kit; however, a little birdy told me about some dude in SFMKV wanting to trade his GT30 hardware with someone stock but that person would have to take care of the swap/install/labor. Fine. So I just could not resist the opportunity. 
Called the guy up, and he starts to mention how someone already wanted to trade locally and give him some cash too. I counter offered about $200 more then what he was supposedly offered and ensured a professional install. He agreed and asked him to meet me @ ETA for the swap. 
The day was one of the most comical I have seen in a while. I heard and saw stuff that made no gosh darn sense. Over the phone he was telling me how he had a non-MAF tune and a BOV. After I hung up the phone I thought to myself, "WTF did I just get myself into". lol. I was already getting scared at the condition this set up was going to be in. 
Long story short he had a serious hack job of an install (firewall seriously altered, wire mesh over the turbo inlet, rear pcv open spewing oil everywhere, stock injectors, and running really lean). If that tells you anything, he also altered the waste gate on my k03 to maximum and then asked Dave where there were any races here locally.



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:34 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

O M G


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This should help everyone understand how I came across this hardware. 
Here is how it went down...
I was planning on buying a new ATP kit; however, a little birdy told me about some dude in SFMKV wanting to trade his GT30 hardware with someone stock but that person would have to take care of the swap/install/labor. Fine. So I just could not resist the opportunity. 
Called the guy up, and he starts to mention how someone already wanted to trade locally and give him some cash too. I counter offered about $200 more then what he was supposedly offered and ensured a professional install. He agreed and asked him to meet me @ ETA for the swap. 
The day was one of the most comical I have seen in a while. I heard and saw stuff that made no gosh darn sense. Over the phone he was telling me how he had a non-MAF tune and a BOV. After I hung up the phone I thought to myself, "WTF did I just get myself into". lol. I was already getting scared at the condition this set up was going to be in. 
Long story short he had a serious hack job of an install (firewall seriously altered, wire mesh over the turbo inlet, rear pcv open spewing oil everywhere, stock injectors, and running really lean). If that tells you anything, he also altered the waste gate on my k03 to maximum and then asked Dave where there were any races here locally.

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:34 PM 10-8-2008_

WOW.... just WOW








Are you sure this thing isn't going to blow up when you fire it up...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This should help everyone understand how I came across this hardware. 

Long story short he had a serious hack job of an install (firewall seriously altered, wire mesh over the turbo inlet, rear pcv open spewing oil everywhere, stock injectors, and running really lean). If that tells you anything, he also altered the waste gate on my k03 to maximum and then asked Dave where there were any races here locally.

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:34 PM 10-8-2008_

LOL i bought my revo sps from this guy... he showed me his stock k03 he had sitting in his backyard. let me tell you that not only were the nuts tightened all the way, but he also bent the wastegate rod so that it would stay shut


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
WOW.... just WOW








Are you sure this thing isn't going to blow up when you fire it up...









LOL 
Trust me I did not pay him till I saw the turbo taken off his car with my own eyes and Dave gave it the pass. No shaft play looks and feels solid. The only thing wrong with it if any are some tiny kinks in the blades. Probably from not running a filter and getting rocks in there!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
LOL i bought my revo sps from this guy... he showed me his stock k03 he had sitting in his backyard. let me tell you that not only were the nuts tightened all the way, but he also bent the wastegate rod so that it would stay shut 

I think he also ran NOS on top of that too. 
Gives SFL (Miami style) a bad wrap unfortunatly.








I used to live in Coral Springs too, so sad.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Just pasting from the other thread I have going...
turbo is in, just waiting on a tial wastegate diaphram, Unitronic software, then fab up the rest of the exhaust.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

what's with the blue silly string?








looking good so far, can't wait to hear about dsg action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_what's with the blue silly string?








looking good so far, can't wait to hear about dsg action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That blue wire is for the Oil Temp Gauge I have. 
Word, I am stoked! Mike Z already working on a base tune for me to start from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm running a 13lb WG spring btw. 
Goal: Great powerband with peak power at 6500 rpm. 
I will be buying the rods next Friday and get them installed in November.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

hey you guys are going to be at fixxfest


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Got teased today on the dyno... 344whp 320wtq. Mike Z has one minor tweek to do to smooth out 4400-5000k and will go back again tomorrow. Changing spark plugs to one step colder tomorrow and reflashing again. . . Have not introduced water/meth yet btw. . . stay tuned!
Next month I will go back to dyno tune with rods, ebc, & new wastegate. Maybee tune in for water/meth. Don't want to go beyond 400wheel hp on the DSG. 
Just curious...Who has the highest hp MKV 2.0T DSG?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

BTW..I drove the car from the dyno back to the shop...OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















I can't even describe it.. I thought I was going to be anoyed with the spool up taking much longer then the k03...HELL NO! ITS WORTH the wait!!!!!!!







If I could describe it in one word it would be ROCKET. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More details once I get more driving time and complete the tune tomorrow for while I'm on stock rods. 
Thanks again Mike Z and Dave!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

for streetability youre numbers are cash money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by ShutItDown at 8:07 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Great news. As far as highest numbers for a DSG go, I think you have it by far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

3071R is deff the best all around turbo on this engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_3071R is deff the best all around turbo on this engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I seriously want a BT especially after riding in my friend's T3/T4 1.8T GTI. Ugh.








Lou, can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

If I recall correctly, I think someone stated that Marcel Horn of HPA claimed the DSG is capable of safely revving to 7600 rpm, and could handle 460 whp. This was based on development done with the r32's with DSG.
Can someone chime in?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_If I recall correctly, I think someone stated that Marcel Horn of HPA claimed the DSG is capable of safely revving to 7600 rpm, and could handle 460 whp. This was based on development done with the r32's with DSG.
Can someone chime in?









Well, that may be true, but I am pretty positive the R32 has a different clutch pack than the 2.0T DSG does.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Word on the street is the clutch packs are the same as on the R.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
I seriously want a BT especially after riding in my friend's T3/T4 1.8T GTI. Ugh.








Lou, can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Totally worth it friend! 
I'm taking some vids and pics today, editing tomorrow, and hopefully have it done over the weekend. 
I hope to be able to get back on the dyno today for the new file and then see what just turning on the water/meth does.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Totally worth it friend! 
I'm taking some vids and pics today, editing tomorrow, and hopefully have it done over the weekend. 
I hope to be able to get back on the dyno today for the new file and then see what just turning on the water/meth does. 


Nice!


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

You're making me nervous. You're still on stock rods. 
My prayers are with you. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_You're making me nervous. You're still on stock rods. 
My prayers are with you. 
Good luck!

lol. Stock rods for 3 weeks. I won't be pushing it too much anyway. . . At least I'll try. 
350 wheel on stock rods is safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

No dyno today unfortunately but its all good. I may as well wait the three weeks for the rods retune. The new flash is much better especially with the properly gapped one step colder plugs. Using a MBC right now since Uni's tune was designed to use the N75 on a 10lb waste gate spring and I have a 14lb spring. 
It would take more time to retune so I will just leave it as is with the MBC now. 
Next up in three weeks is a 10lb spring for ease of tuning dyno time, rods, and N75 tune. Looking forward to 400wheel!
Oh and of course the addition of the BSH catch can!
I have yet to find enough road to unleash this beast! The DSG shifts are smooth as butter too even in D mode. The legendary "DSG farts" are now sounding like rev limiter backfires! POP POP Loud but sounds sick!!!! Dave said it was probably due to the excess fuel from the injectors. The exhaust note is noticeably deeper even while coasting and idle.
Hope I'm able to contribute more to those wondering what exactly it's like to drive our car with BT. 
More to come...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I can honestly say I'm jealous.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_No dyno today unfortunately but its all good. I may as well wait the three weeks for the rods retune. The new flash is much better especially with the properly gapped one step colder plugs. Using a MBC right now since Uni's tune was designed to use the N75 on a 10lb waste gate spring and I have a 14lb spring. 
It would take more time to retune so I will just leave it as is with the MBC now. 
Next up in three weeks is a 10lb spring for ease of tuning dyno time, rods, and N75 tune. Looking forward to 400wheel!
Oh and of course the addition of the BSH catch can!
I have yet to find enough road to unleash this beast! The DSG shifts are smooth as butter too even in D mode. The legendary "DSG farts" are now sounding like rev limiter backfires! POP POP Loud but sounds sick!!!! Dave said it was probably due to the excess fuel from the injectors. The exhaust note is noticeably deeper even while coasting and idle.
Hope I'm able to contribute more to those wondering what exactly it's like to drive our car with BT. 
More to come...



videos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Sounds like the car is awesome. 
Hearing your daily driving impression is just as inspiring as a dyno sheet. The numbers are good I'm sure, but it all comes down to how the car feels for me. The "DSG fart" comment is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Video!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry here is the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNcSynsoR0


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Badass.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Wow. That sounds awesome.


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_sorry here is the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNcSynsoR0

Thanks for posting the video.
The acceleration looks comparable to that of the APR Stage 3 Audi A3 DSG car. Since both cars dyno roughly the same hp/tq at the time the acceleration runs were done, that would make perfect sense.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

nice!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

Sick, looks like you're roasting em in 2nd and 3rd.

also, it looks a bit smokey. prolly tuned more on the rich side i presume?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_Sick, looks like you're roasting em in 2nd and 3rd.

also, it looks a bit smokey. prolly tuned more on the rich side i presume?

Yes very smoky. AF is good but those RS4 injectors are needing special tuning to avoid or try to minimize the smoke. We will try to address that on the next tune in 3 weeks. 
yes roasting 2nd and 3rd on that take off lol. Going to need new rubber very soon!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just fyi to those following the HPA group buy event...Just got confirmation from Marcel that us 2.0T folks are invited! 
Lou_Y2mK5 (6:08 PM 10-27-2008): Hi Marcel, could you confirm that you will have some dsg reprograming for the MKV VW GTI 2.0T DSG? I know you have some sort of group buy thing going for the MKV R32 but wanted to know if the 2.0T folks can join in?
HPA motorsports 1 (2:44 PM 10-28-2008): 100% yes, 2.0 guys are invited 
Lou_Y2mK5 (5:02 PM 10-28-2008): Thank you sir!


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou, that's awesome news!
Does the new DSG reprogram have any effect on our current software flash?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_Lou, that's awesome news!
Does the new DSG reprogram have any effect on our current software flash?

I have read that it does not have anything to do with the software flash and won't erase it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou, do you have a link for this HPA DSG Group Buy? I did a quick search, and looked in the group buy section, but didn't find anything.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (angryone)*

What does it revise? The shift points? It sounded like you were banging off the rev limiter in 2nd for a few seconds. Things like that?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_Lou, do you have a link for this HPA DSG Group Buy? I did a quick search, and looked in the group buy section, but didn't find anything.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_What does it revise? The shift points? It sounded like you were banging off the rev limiter in 2nd for a few seconds. Things like that?

increase limiter to say 7600, quicker shifts by say 60%, and increased LC. As a buy up they are probably going to offer the upgraded clutch packs as well. They should be reasonably priced this time. We shall see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think it's the DSG shifting so quick and I don't let off the throttle that there is extra fuel to make the poping sound you hear. That's just what I think. I could be wrong. 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:29 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

60% quicker than they already are. Holy crap! That's pretty cool.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

What an animal!
I really am telling myself to be responsible and pay off my college loans but threads like this are making me want to pony up the dough to get the GT30 kit and REALLY enjoy my GTI.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Just fyi to those following the HPA group buy event...Just got confirmation from Marcel that us 2.0T folks are invited! 
Lou_Y2mK5 (6:08 PM 10-27-2008): Hi Marcel, could you confirm that you will have some dsg reprograming for the MKV VW GTI 2.0T DSG? I know you have some sort of group buy thing going for the MKV R32 but wanted to know if the 2.0T folks can join in?
HPA motorsports 1 (2:44 PM 10-28-2008): 100% yes, 2.0 guys are invited 
Lou_Y2mK5 (5:02 PM 10-28-2008): Thank you sir!


What does this entail? What are the group buy prices? I hope i can afford them.. but judgeing by the product prices they have I doubt it. I would kill for a R32 with there dual turbo kit! Its insane...
Also bro, kinda sounds like you may have a boost leak.. i noticed the FMIC piping was crooked on the video.. make sure you got T-bolt clamps and they are seated well. I did my FMIC install and use two worm clamps cause the T-bolt clamps werent fitting right, so the boost was causing a leak.. the exhaust would back fire like your car does. I know your tune is still in testing, but I think the popping is not a tuning issue..
Anyway, looks good. I look forward to your Dyno results in two weeks. got any with the tune you have now? I am debating weither I should use the GT3071R kit and just make it a mild tune at 350 whp, or just get the K04 kit..


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Video is awesome and the car sounds sick!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_

What does this entail? What are the group buy prices? I hope i can afford them.. but judgeing by the product prices they have I doubt it. I would kill for a R32 with there dual turbo kit! Its insane...
Also bro, kinda sounds like you may have a boost leak.. i noticed the FMIC piping was crooked on the video.. make sure you got T-bolt clamps and they are seated well. I did my FMIC install and use two worm clamps cause the T-bolt clamps werent fitting right, so the boost was causing a leak.. the exhaust would back fire like your car does. I know your tune is still in testing, but I think the popping is not a tuning issue..
Anyway, looks good. I look forward to your Dyno results in two weeks. got any with the tune you have now? I am debating weither I should use the GT3071R kit and just make it a mild tune at 350 whp, or just get the K04 kit.. 

Good info! Yeah that's the good old EJ fitting for ya. I belive I can adjust where the cool side pipe is mounted because right now it's underneath the BSH wm bracket. By looking at it, it appears that if I position it above the bracket it should angle better. Boost leak however I highly doubt. I had a pressure test done to 20psi and it held well to the point were the couplers were expanding but not leaking. 
HPA should be offering dsg programing around the $1000 ball park. 
Clutch packs I am not sure how much but they said that it should be within reason. lol







aaahh 50hp..decisions decisions. 
Look at the dyno's once they are complete and compare the power/torque band to make a better decision. 
From a daily driver perspective there is absolutely no lack in performance. There is plenty of power to get around town. I could drive in town all day without ever going into boost and still have good acceleration. I find myself having to adjust my driving style and not push the throttle as low as I used to with the k03. It's taking a bit to get used to but the beast is tame until you poke it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
----- Dyno?
I recall looking at the dyno sheet and will compare to another to give an idea. Too bad they did not send me the winpep files this time. By no means is this a completed tune. I would consider a completed tune on the N75 with good linear power. 
Here is MKV John's dyno sheet. The only difference with mine was that I had a better power band, made a bit more power and earlier. Torque held above 300 till about 5.3k. See where it flat lines at 5300 - 5600 rpm? Mine had that same issue but at 4600-5300 rpm then went up from there to 344 hp by 6500 rpm. 
I think mine was 21psi though and John's is 19psi. That alone could be it. 
I'm here to tell you...this turbo is begs to be pushed beyond 20psi! It's like a rabid squirl when it's fully spooled. lol
I'm taking it easy and not pushing the car hard any more.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

On a side note, I noticed the BSH dv is more sensitive to the lift of the throttle on part throttle situations. I don't know if it's because we cleaned and regreased it or because there is that much more flow going on. 
Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

wow $1000 for DSG flash.. well atleast ill be subscribed for the results.. maybe when i pay my car off ill get the GT3071R with DSG flash and clutch kit, and also rods, and pistons. Then ill got for 400 - 450 HP... but for now i guess ill just go S3 K04.. 335whp should be good enough for now.
Anyway, nice thread.. i am subscribed.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

do you mind reposting the graph as SAE corrected? i usually dyno w/ SAE correction. it's a setting on WinPEP somewhere.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

I can't cause it's just a copy from Johns image in photobucket. 
When I post mine it will be SAE corrected.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_wow $1000 for DSG flash.. well atleast ill be subscribed for the results.. maybe when i pay my car off ill get the GT3071R with DSG flash and clutch kit, and also rods, and pistons. Then ill got for 400 - 450 HP... but for now i guess ill just go S3 K04.. 335whp should be good enough for now.
Anyway, nice thread.. i am subscribed.

If your going to do all that you may as well go for 500 wheel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
If your going to do all that you may as well go for 500 wheel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For real. 
With the extra room up top, a gt3076 or gt35 begins to make more sense. 
Of course, at that point, maybe it wouldn't be such a bad idea to consider standalone and forged pistons, too.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

depending on your transmission type ... DSG can be your handicap provided the redline isn't high enough for your desired peak power. in which case, your efforts might be wasted. just to keep in mind ...


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

DSG might not be as much of an issue if you're willing to spend the $$.
HPA can reprogram the DSG software to rev up 'til 7600 rpm. Not sure if anyone has actually purchased this yet, but there's a group buy in the r32 forums.
Of course, the question then becomes how much power the DSG can handle. The jury's still out on that one...
In both cases, time will tell.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_depending on your transmission type ... DSG can be your handicap provided the redline isn't high enough for your desired peak power. in which case, your efforts might be wasted. just to keep in mind ...

Didn't you see 580+wheel hp being made before 6500 rpm on the APR beta tuning thread?
It's all in the tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

not completely ... i'm just saying there are mechanical limitations as well. if it happens before 6500, that's pretty awesome, but then again the whole curve need to be taken in consideration. like how much power @ a specified RPM and for how long (in revs). know what i mean? a blip/spike in power isn't all that impressive if it can't be sustained. just food for thought ...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

yup totaly. It was reached at 6300 and dropped from there. 
At the end of the day...if you rev more your trap speed should be higher too.. so yes definatly a limitation for the DSG. 
HPA pricing should be available in a couple of days if they have not already posted the GB thread. Have not checked.


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

best thread in a long time


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_not completely ... i'm just saying there are mechanical limitations as well. if it happens before 6500, that's pretty awesome, but then again the whole curve need to be taken in consideration. like how much power @ a specified RPM and for how long (in revs). know what i mean? a blip/spike in power isn't all that impressive if it can't be sustained. just food for thought ...


Lu has been talking about a 3071R kit already, he was one of the first with an APR stage 3 on his 1.8T, and one of the first to put a 2871R when he wanted more power


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

any new updates? dynos?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Car is getting open heart surgery at this time. IE Rods are going in right now. 
Will be dyno re-tuning once it's complete. 
I'll try to snap some pics today. I will be making a sick video for ETA next week. You should enjoy it.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Do you need to remove the cams from the head, when you take the head off the engine block ?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_Do you need to remove the cams from the head, when you take the head off the engine block ?

nope. 
intake manifold also in place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like this is going to be wrapped up next week. 
Upgrading to Raceware Headstuds and will wait for them to come in.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I don't know if it has been said already, but what exhaust and DV are you running?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
nope. 
intake manifold also in place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like this is going to be wrapped up next week. 
Upgrading to Raceware Headstuds and will wait for them to come in. 


Well, Now I have to consider rods before I slap my BT 
How easy to do rods ? On scale 1 to 10, being installing the BT @ 5/10


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I don't know if it has been said already, but what exhaust and DV are you running?

BSH DV relo and ATP gt30 downpipe w/autotech catback. We cut out that 2.5" reducer section and added a 3" section w/ vband.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
Well, Now I have to consider rods before I slap my BT 
How easy to do rods ? On scale 1 to 10, being installing the BT @ 5/10


I'm not installing them myself so I could not tell you how hard. I know it's not an oil change that is for sure. 
Did not have to remove the motor. Removed head and oil pan.


----------



## ordpetegti (May 20, 2004)

awesome thread. nice!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

remove heads...
























new upgraded stronger head studs...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When the head is off...you should try indexing the plugs so the open area of the electrodes face the intake valves


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_When the head is off...you should try indexing the plugs so the open area of the electrodes face the intake valves








 
Rodger that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

So how far you going to push that DSG? I may have heard that sombody might think it might be ok if I was comfortable to go as high as I like to and if something gives well while it's open better put a LSD while it's out of the car







although I really hope and dought anything will give unless it's just abused or neglected as I would like to do a LSD on my terms not the cars











_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 9:21 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

If I got some sort of sponsership to push the DSG to it's limit I would be more than happy to do that! lol. That would be awesome! Then replace it with a 6speed AWD system. 
LSD puts more stress on the DSG...I would do LSD if I were upgrading the clutch packs. (Do it at the same time). 
Until then. limited to max 400wheel and hope it does not fail. 
I also think like you and as long as your not abusing it, we should be okay.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I would do LSD if I were upgrading the clutch packs. (Do it at the same time). 

















---> LSD


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

sweet project.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Update: Picking up the car today. Going to break in the new bearings for about 300-500 city miles before redlining and retuning on the dyno. 
Also buying the new stage 3 water/meth controler along with a brand new Tial 44mm external waste gate. The one I have right now was used and is unreliable. 
The goal is to obtain the most hp out of 22psi w/water/meth in which the n75 could be utilized with the stock map sensor. 
That should be the most my DSG could safley handle.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Update: Picking up the car today. Going to break in the new bearings for about 300-500 city miles before redlining and retuning on the dyno. 
Also buying the new stage 3 water/meth controler along with a brand new Tial 44mm external waste gate. The one I have right now was used and is unreliable. 
The goal is to obtain the most hp out of 22psi w/water/meth in which the n75 could be utilized with the stock map sensor. 
That should be the most my DSG could safley handle. 



just romp on it right out of the shop! seat the rings man, anywho i look forward to your progress and can't wait to see some new vids!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I am watching this intently as I am going for the same number in january... 
godspeed my man... hopefully that damn gear box doesn't blow up!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I am watching this intently as I am going for the same number in january... 
godspeed my man... hopefully that damn gear box doesn't blow up!
















Thanks! If it does I will definatly do a fully built 6-speed swap.








Definatly plenty dynos and videos to go around soon enough!
Just drove the car for 320 miles (All highway) and still have 1/4 tank left. Damn good gas milage if you ask me. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Have you looked into a 6 speed swap? I was told it is very costly with new tcm or ecu's whatever you might need. I did ask about doing this and the shop was like no way too much $$$ but I think cheaper DSG upgrades are coming and it's a really good box very fast and fun to drive.
lmk when check on the 6spd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I never looked deep into it but if the cost is not much more then replacing a DSG tranny then why not. I'm looking forward to to the HPA stuff!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Damn. Lou, with all this talk of going to a 6 speed if it fails, why didn't you get a 6 speed from the beginning? 
I wonder if Potterman's DSG GTI is holding up with the RSS kit still.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Damn. Lou, with all this talk of going to a 6 speed if it fails, why didn't you get a 6 speed from the beginning? 
I wonder if Potterman's DSG GTI is holding up with the RSS kit still. 

I believe he sold it..


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
I believe he sold it..

Oh seriously?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Oh seriously? 


http://1552v2-com.securec3.hos...8.cfm


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*

SWEET!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

700 miles on the clock of which 580 is highway only. Have not taken her passed 4k. 
During this intermission period I'll provide some pics of my oem rods/bearings that came out... bad things happen when you don't break in your car the right way. Check out the wear on the bearings...
















































I'm glad I changed out the rods.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Some bfg drs on asa 17s. For 1/4 mile fun. 








Old shot of the old nozzle and T fitting for the dual reservoir...








Rear Reservoir...








Line going from the rear to the front + one of the VF Mounts... 








_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:37 PM 10-5-2008_

Yo let me know when yur ready to go to the track. im local and go over to daves shop once in a while last time i was there they had yur car apart. but yea im always down hit the track with other dub that want to go to the track.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
Yo let me know when yur ready to go to the track. im local and go over to daves shop once in a while last time i was there they had yur car apart. but yea im always down hit the track with other dub that want to go to the track.

I'll post it here when I am ready. Some time in December before the holiday for sure. 
I think I met you at the shop once.


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:41 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I'll post it here when I am ready. Some time in December before the holiday for sure. 
I think I met you at the shop once.

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:41 AM 11-25-2008_

maybe im the guy that had the blue mk4 GLI big turbo. Im thinking about going to the track tomorrow night. I wanna see what she will run on 25psi now and my drag radails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_During this intermission period I'll provide some pics of my oem rods/bearings that came out... bad things happen when you don't break in your car the right way. Check out the wear on the bearings...










You're talking about the break-in when you first bought the car for the first 1000 miles? How abusive were you?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
You're talking about the break-in when you first bought the car for the first 1000 miles? How abusive were you?


I got chiped at 300 miles so use your imagination! lol







I was not that bad but still redlined the car when I should not have for at least after the first oil change.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
maybe im the guy that had the blue mk4 GLI big turbo. Im thinking about going to the track tomorrow night. I wanna see what she will run on 25psi now and my drag radails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet! That was you alright. Let me know how it goes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

So since I installed the catch can it's been about 1500 miles with spirited driving. 
Check out this nasty ish that came out of the catch can. . . I can see 6 different layers of crap!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I got chiped at 300 miles so use your imagination! lol







I was not that bad but still redlined the car when I should not have for at least after the first oil change. 

Haha, I think I went over 6k a few times, but that's it. I was pretty easy otherwise.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

That stuff from the catch can looks a bit nutty.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

speaking of oil, I have been putting in Mobil 1 0w40 from day one. With the set up I have now, what would be the absolute best oil to put in?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

you can move up to 10w40 w/ the GT turbos since they're ball-bearing. that's what i ran in my jetta.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how's the dsg holding up?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_how's the dsg holding up?

It blew up! WTF!








Still shifting quickly, no slip. 
Dyno day tomorrow!


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

what did you dyno? are you running meth?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_what did you dyno? are you running meth?

haha nice sig!








The dyno day got canceled unfortunatly. So tomorrow is the big day. Install new wg, water meth controller, 625ml nozzle, and get on the dyno for some adjustments. 
Then Friday night hit the drag strip. Lots of video has already been taken thus far. Few more shots on Thursday and Friday and I should have the editing process started on Monday. 
Final product should be available later next week. 




_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:29 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

good luck tomorrow and friday, looking forward to pumping you up on the 1/4 mile list







these engines are fun


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_

The dyno day got canceled unfortunatly. So tomorrow is the big day. Install new wg, water meth controller, 625ml nozzle, and get on the dyno for some adjustments. 
Then Friday night hit the drag strip. Lots of video has already been taken thus far. Few more shots on Thursday and Friday and I should have the editing process started on Monday. 
Final product should be available later next week. 

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
It blew up! WTF!








Still shifting quickly, no slip. 
Dyno day tomorrow!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

damn son 625ml nozzle?? sounds serious.
what were you running on stock turbo setup?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

There are folks running 375ml on the k03. I was running the 225 without issue. 
Per Snow Performance. 25psi on the gt30 would be best to run the 625ml as it is a lot of air to cool down.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i see...ya, i'm running a 380 myself, i never really asked around for what the norm is but that is what wolfcars puts in their customers cars


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_There are folks running 375ml on the k03. I was running the 225 without issue. 
Per Snow Performance. 25psi on the gt30 would be best to run the 625ml as it is a lot of air to cool down. 

Yo Lou http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif I spoke my tuner and was going to put the 675 like jeff, but I was told that the 150 pump cannot fully flow the 675? so anywho I'm running the 375 should be doing logs this week to see if there's timing pull among other things


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

snow recommends a 175 for all stock turbo 2.0T's


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Yo Lou http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif I spoke my tuner and was going to put the 675 like jeff, but I was told that the 150 pump cannot fully flow the 675? so anywho I'm running the 375 should be doing logs this week to see if there's timing pull among other things









I belive you can tighten the pump a bit more to get 180psi out of it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I belive you can tighten the pump a bit more to get 180psi out of it. 


yeah you can, snow performance is aware of my setup and that is what they had me do


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]torSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_snow recommends a 175 for all stock turbo 2.0T's

On stock tune. Once you start pushing 20-22psi things get much hotter.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

moreso on which turbo you're using ... 20psi on a k03 is not the same as a 3071 ... cfm & efficiency is key


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG the weather could not be better. Forcast is clear skys and 50 degrees at the track tomorrow!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_OMG the weather could not be better. Forcast is clear skys and 50 degrees at the track tomorrow!


How about the dyno results? And I'm jealous of you guys talking about dyno and track days.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'll call snow tomorrow but I really need to just do alot of logging Chris has me stuck on this "street tune" I've been testing for the stock motors with DSG's. They had to make some tweeks for the DSG cars so far it's improved alot 1,2,5,6 are perfect may need a slight adjustment for 3rd and down shifting from 5th to 4th. I soon as I get off my lazy a$$ and get those logs for REVO I should get my high boost race file







once it's 100% I'll hit the dyno. 
So as mines done (sounds like your almost finished) we can meet at a track half way and try to get some side by side runs in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still need to get some 17" and DR's atleast, don't think I'll do very well on 19"










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:16 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

complements on your build bro I just re-read it the other day a very well thought out project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not like that fat a$$ Jeff's P.O.S
joke joke, I couldn't have built mine without all info gathered from his awesome build


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Dyno from today...
20 and 23psi on the Forge MBC only. That's the most we could push on that MBC. 
The meth run smoothed out the curve but less peak hp. The runs were about 2 mins apart. Needs more fine adjustments to run at a higher psi. This is still on the original base 22psi tune.








Compared to k03 fully loaded stage 2. 








After the dyno we hooked up the N75 only to realize it would boost 37psi!!. We then ran the forge MBC inline with the N75 and now have much better control of the boost and is sooo much more responsive and smooth. We set it to 25 and then 27psi at the track tonight. 
The thing freaking spins 3rd with some significant torque steer. Lowering it down some for daily driving. Now I just need to get it back on the dyno to see what 27psi does. lol. It's a huge difference from 23psi. 
Running some used falcon azenis road racing/track tires so they are not good for drag strip. Horible 60' times which did not let me get into 12s tonight. 
First Run
60' --- 2.501
330 ---6.133
1/8 --- 8.899
MPH --- 89.02
1000 --- 11.277
1/4 --- 13.275
MPH --- 111.92
Second Run
60' --- 2.430
330 ---6.311
1/8 --- 9.147
MPH --- 87.97
1000 --- 11.552
1/4 --- 13.563
MPH --- 111.65
Third Run (Removed Spare and let Turbomatic drive. He missed 2nd but still got the better run for the night!)
60' --- 2.324
330 ---6.018
1/8 --- 8.818
MPH --- 88.29
1000 --- 11.208
1/4 --- *13.222*
MPH --- 110.75
Will eventually get a reflash to support water/meth and 25psi but for now MBC support will work just fine. Hope I can get back one more time with the drag radials. Turbomatic is a great driver! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:08 PM 12-12-2008_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:23 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Nice results. Not bad torque numbers for a BT at all either.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

27psi!!!!







I can't wait till can run that kinda boost soon I hope







how smooth is the high boost? any issues?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_27psi!!!!







I can't wait till can run that kinda boost soon I hope







how smooth is the high boost? any issues?

N75 makes it very smooth. When running 27psi 3rd gear totally breaks the tires loose. Have not tried 4th gear pull yet. Torque steer is present. LSD a must IMO.
I'm finding myself in a situation I don't want to be in $$ wise. 
HPA recomends stage 3 flash for 400+crank HP. At 27psi I am sure it already at the wheels. 
This car wants me to keep spending money! lol. It's a very bad/good addiction. I think I am going to hold off on more power till I can invest more time and money into my house! 
Come over to orlando next Friday night. Last track night for the year. Not sure when they will open again next year. 



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 3:09 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

how do you miss 2nd in a dsg car?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

back in the day, i had an apr stage 3 jetta 1.8t, that i later had the turbo swapped for a gt28rs. essentially, it was a makeshift stage 3+ setup since apr didn't offer one for the old AWD engine code. anyway, the work-arounds that i used for overcoming the plain-vanilla stage 3 tune/safeguards involved (aside from fueling components):
1) split second vc2 (infinitely variable voltage clamp)
2) greddy profec b spec 2 electronic boost controller
the n75 (wastegate solenoid), was plugged in electronically to keep the ecu happy, but i bypassed mechanically. no vac/charge lines fed it.
the vc2 was used to clamp the map sensor signal since it had limited range at just over 21-22psi.
instead, as you probably figured out, i had the profec b controlling boost. the key was getting the boost spool-up/ramp-up characteristics close to was requested by the tune (so that the throttle body would not close).
what would be awesome is if there was a tune that utilized, say, an oem 3bar map sensor (or 3.5bar







). in which case, there wouldn't be need for a seperate boost controller or voltage clamp.


_Modified by whizbang18T at 8:48 AM 12/14/2008_


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Wow. That sounds awesome.

YUP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

IM'ed ya call and remind me thurs, I'll see if I can use someones Wheels with some DR's


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_IM'ed ya call and remind me thurs, I'll see if I can use someones Wheels with some DR's

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

still curious..

_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_how do you miss 2nd in a dsg car?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

any chance of some SAE corrected graphs? not trying to be a pr!ck ... just looking to keep my info consistent


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_any chance of some SAE corrected graphs? not trying to be a pr!ck ... just looking to keep my info consistent

Not at my home computer to redo it but the best one on SAE corrected 5 smoothing was 355whp.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_still curious..



you shift too late and the DSG shifts for you so as a result your shift takes you into the next gear.


----------



## andypr23 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice numbers lou... youre making me BT my DSG.. lol
did u get the DSG flash yet? if so, how is it?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (andypr23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andypr23* »_nice numbers lou... youre making me BT my DSG.. lol
did u get the DSG flash yet? if so, how is it?


Did not get the DSG flash...Am waiting a bit longer on that. I need to lay off spending for at least 6 months. Kids need a mini van. It's either that or I sell my car.







< NOT!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Mike Z! Unitronic FTW!
Only got two runs in tonight but they were my best two runs EVER! Broke some records today for the quickest and fastest DSG 2.0T. 
I want to thank the entire crew at Euro Technik and especially Dave and Gabe for all of the hard work, and long hours you guys have dedicated to get me here. 
I am running the same software flash I got in the beginning pre-rods. 
Software Tuned by Mike Z @ Unitronic for 22psi / 93Octane (no meth)
First Run (25psi / 104Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.267
330 --- 5.755
1/8 --- 8.506
MPH -- 89.71
1000 -- 10.867
1/4 --- 12.848
MPH --- 113.00
Second Run -- No change (25psi / 104Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.298
330 --- 5.761
1/8 --- 8.462
MPH -- 91.33
1000 -- 10.783
1/4 --- 12.734
MPH --- 114.36
Thanks to everyone else that showed up and gave your support!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Thank you Mike Z! Unitronic FTW!
Only got two runs in tonight but they were my best two runs EVER! Broke some records today for the quickest and fastest DSG 2.0T. 
I want to thank the entire crew at Euro Technik and especially Dave and Gabe for all of the hard work, and long hours you guys have dedicated to get me here. 
I am running the same software flash I got in the beginning pre-rods. 
Software Tuned by Mike Z @ Unitronic for 22psi / 93Octane (no meth)
First Run (25psi / 104Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.267
330 --- 5.755
1/8 --- 8.506
MPH -- 89.71
1000 -- 10.867
1/4 --- 12.848
MPH --- 113.00
Second Run -- No change (25psi / 104Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.298
330 --- 5.761
1/8 --- 8.462
MPH -- 91.33
1000 -- 10.783
1/4 --- 12.734
MPH --- 114.36
Thanks to everyone else that showed up and gave your support! 

damn dude let me know the next time u go to the track. I would love to run the GLI againt the FSI and see what happens those are nice times. I need to get some race gas in there to see what that will do. I ran a best of [email protected] at 25 psi pump gas. Wonder what some 100 or 110 would do at 25psi. Yur 8th mile is fast also 91mph is good bro. Nice job and as always *uni* rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
damn dude let me know the next time u go to the track. I would love to run the GLI againt the FSI and see what happens those are nice times. I need to get some race gas in there to see what that will do. I ran a best of [email protected] at 25 psi pump gas. Wonder what some 100 or 110 would do at 25psi. Yur 8th mile is fast also 91mph is good bro. Nice job and as always *uni* rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If all goes as planned, DSG flash on the 10th/11th, dyno day on the 17th, then track nights on the 21st/23rd or 30th. 
I'll know for sure as the date gets closer. 
Can't wait to see what 60% quicker shifts, higher rev limit, + 5k rpm launch does.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Moar vids...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHF1NZXoHQg
Enjoy!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Nice man if yur up to it i would love to do a vid of my car man if u have the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

id like to see this car in action, we should all plan a night at the track.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a couple of weeks guys. Give me a chance to get HPA flashed this Sunday and take care of a few items on the dyno. 
Hopefully end of Jan or early Feb I'll be back at the track. I'll be sure to give advanced notice!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_Nice man if yur up to it i would love to do a vid of my car man if u have the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It will since we are running together at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or maybee a few highway runs too. teehee


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
It will since we are running together at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or maybee a few highway runs too. teehee

i <3 highway runs


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

better quality... http://vimeo.com/2752172


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I am VERY excited to see the results of the HPA DSG flash.
Great buildup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw Lou, are you going to be @ Winter Jam? I'm flying to Orlando during that week and I am going to make a day trip out to Winter Jam to check it out










_Modified by ViRtUaLheretic at 10:15 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_I am VERY excited to see the results of the HPA DSG flash.
Great buildup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw Lou, are you going to be @ Winter Jam? I'm flying to Orlando during that week and I am going to make a day trip out to Winter Jam to check it out









_Modified by ViRtUaLheretic at 10:15 AM 1-9-2009_

Indeed I will be there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

lets do it son. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Keep me posted on when u ready to go to the track.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

More in-car and drive-by vids!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

Okay, I got back from Sarasota/1552 yesterday. Met Marcel CEO of HPA Motorsports and got the stage 2 DSG flash. 
I did not realize how much of an impact this flash has done to my set up and just thought I was getting some increased LC/redline and that was it. WRONG! There is much more to it then expected. They have seriously reengineered and perfected the DSG.
Before the DSG would force timing back as I reached/exceed the limits. Now with the torque limit increased to 500ftlb, she pulls harder then ever all the way to the new redline of 7150rpm. 
Before I would get timing pulled back starting at around 6000rpm to 6500 and some throttle close at around 4500 at the peak of the torque on the dyno graph. Still need to prove this through data logging but my neck snapping back to my seat all the way to redline sure tells me something has significantly changed. 
I can honestly say that the biggest gain is seen in raising this hp/tq limit and getting a stronger/quicker shift right at redline and bring power down as redline approaches. This together with the increased launch control has made this the best investment. 
He also gave me a good tip on using launch control effectively to try and zero in on the 60' time. 
*So what is happening now?*
I got into a little accident last weekend and hit a huge pot/sink hole on the street.







Can't say much till my insurance adjuster gives me the green light for repairs. 
Car is going back to the shop for full repairs this evening.








Once it's back I will be hitting the track and dyno ASAP!!!!!








I can't wait how she performs on the strip and dyno. 



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:13 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Great News http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will there be any re-tuning required taking advantage of the raised limiter??


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_Great News http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will there be any re-tuning required taking advantage of the raised limiter??

I don't think so but I will be sending Mike some new logs for a revised tune to support water/meth injection and solve some of my smoke issues.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

as soon as its on the road videos with the DSG flash please...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

BTW... do you have an LSD in there?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_BTW... do you have an LSD in there?

I wish! 
Peg-legin it for now.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

For sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This just in... GOOD BYE Eurojet FMIC....HELLO APR sweet cherry pie!!!!!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This just in... GOOD BYE Eurojet FMIC....HELLO APR sweet cherry pie!!!!!!!

Any specific reason?...Just curious


----------



## MetalSiren (Nov 4, 2008)

x 2 I'm curious as well. Eurojet FMIC causing some sort of lag?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This just in... GOOD BYE Eurojet FMIC....HELLO APR sweet cherry pie!!!!!!!

Just to clarify, *YES*, we do dip our intercoolers in cherry pie flavoring before they leave the facility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

All I can say Is It's so nice running up to 7200 ish without the car shifting its self, and shifts are much tighter and faster. get this the LC no longer uses kick down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thing is a rocket out the hole







well mine anyway louis kept blowing off hoses


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I wish! 
Peg-legin it for now. 

Well... I guess I will be faster than you then... my LSD arrived today...








The build thread starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

I so love healthy competition! I won't be doing LSD or clutch pack upgrades any time soon without some sponsorship. My funds are dry for a while. 
The reason for moving away from Eurojet was because i got into an accident with a huge sink hole in the street and the front end took a slam to the ground. 
The EJ FMIC never really fit right to begin with the bumper not going on the same way. The support bracket on the driver side snapped off and the very bottom right end of the core dented inward and gouged a hole in the bottom lip/spoiler. 
$3,000 worth of damages/repair including AC, bumper, fender paint, NEW APR IC







core support, radiator support, etc. 
I do see the APR IC as an upgrade. (Less dead weight hanging around, larger surface area, and I will almost bet quicker spool.)
The sweet cherry pie flavor was oh so hard to resist!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Thanks Arin and APR!!








More feedback soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This just in... GOOD BYE Eurojet FMIC....HELLO APR sweet cherry pie!!!!!!!


where the pics at son


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

where the pics at son









tomorrow son!
I am putting up the EJ FMIC for sale too. $200 shipped.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
tomorrow son!
I am putting up the EJ FMIC for sale too. $200 shipped.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Well let us know how the APR IC is compared to the EJ one for us that still have the stock IC's.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Well let us know how the APR IC is compared to the EJ one for us that still have the stock IC's.









Absolutly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

when u going to the track son


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_when u going to the track son

Okay tentitive...TOMORROW! Are you down?
I need to figure out an easy way to dump the pump gas out of the car. It's full of it. Any one have ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Okay tentitive...TOMORROW! Are you down?
I need to figure out an easy way to dump the pump gas out of the car. It's full of it. Any one have ideas? 

I've tapped into the hpfp, ran the car, and let it dump out.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've tapped into the hpfp, ran the car, and let it dump out.

Awesome tip! 10 gallons will flow out of it?
I need to check that follower again anyway.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This just in....the car is stupid fast.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've tapped into the hpfp, ran the car, and let it dump out.

which side? i've been looking for a quick way to do this for a long while.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This just in....the car is stupid fast. 

O RLY... 
Showoff...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
O RLY... 
Showoff...









Thats what Gabe said when he called me a few mins ago. 
He test drove my car after the APR IC install. You will feel what I am talking about soon enough.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This just in...25lb, HPA DSG Flash, APR IC, 409hp 345tq!!
Dyno sheets coming!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

awesome Lou, your making great power, keep pushing forward!!! leading the way for the DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks man!
Another run in...414hp..no meth!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Thanks man!
Another run in...414hp..no meth!


crank or wheel


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

that is whp!!! turn on the meth and crank that boost


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that is whp!!! turn on the meth and crank that boost









yup it's at the wheels. 
Did not get a chance to play with meth this time.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

and the clutchpacks are?!?!








That is crazy!!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_and the clutchpacks are?!?!








That is crazy!!!!









so far so good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou your power with out meth is inline with mine, if you can get the meth on and the boost into the higher 20's or around 30 you should be right around my 500whp, good luck that car must be so much fun in a DSG maybe i will need to trailer my car down to florida in the next couple weeks and maybe we can hit the track together










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:47 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lou your power with out meth is inline with mine, if you can get the meth on and the boost into the higher 20's or around 30 you should be right around my 500whp, good luck that car must be so much fun in a DSG maybe i will need to trailer my car down to florida in the next couple weeks and maybe we can hit the track together









_Modified by [email protected] at 3:47 PM 1-17-2009_

500whp on a stock DSG... 
=
















I am watching and hoping that it runs like a champ so I can get to that number as well!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

the trans itself should hold, im sure it is no big deal if the clutch packs start to slip then he has a reason to get clutch packs and a diff


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the trans itself should hold, im sure it is no big deal if the clutch packs start to slip then he has a reason to get clutch packs and a diff









I hope this is the case















Diff is in the process of being installed... can't wait to see what this drives like








Have to catch up with you guys!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

hahaha you guys crack me up. I'll play with the boost and meth to dyno queen 500wheel but I will not ride like that on the street or track on the stock DSG trans. That was a nice a bomb pic








It's already beyond the safe zone and I tend to keep her here for a while. If anyone has $4000 handy I'll slap on clutch packs and LSD right away.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Dyno plots...
Notice the quicker spool thanks to the sweet cherry pie flavored APR IC.








Old plot was 23psi, Eurojet FMIC, stock DSG program. 
Two new plots are 25psi, APR IC, HPA stage 2 DSG program. 
Notice power continues to climb to redline and the redline increase.


























_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:52 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

That's great Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still think the limiter should be @ 7500, definitely with built end and upgraded clutch pack


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

Lou was the 23psi dyno on just the mbc and the 2 dyno plots today on the mbc tapped into the n75?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Those numbers are looking oh so nice!... 
Would spank many high HP cars









BTW I hate all you guys that live in warmer climates all year round








Even though we don't have snow all year round... its still too cold to take it to the track...










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 7:15 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lou was the 23psi dyno on just the mbc and the 2 dyno plots today on the mbc tapped into the n75?

You sir are correct! Forgot to mention that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i forgot to tell you it must be your forge mbc, i can turn my mbc over 23psi with no n75 i have it up to 25psi and i have more to turn on the mbc but it is to cold 3rd and 4th just spin on the high way and i haven't even been able to turn up the timing yet to make real power lol


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i forgot to tell you it must be your forge mbc, i can turn my mbc over 23psi with no n75 i have it up to 25psi and i have more to turn on the mbc but it is to cold 3rd and 4th just spin on the high way and i haven't even been able to turn up the timing yet to make real power lol

ahww you poor thing







it's really sad when it's too cold and can only run in the 400 whp range







So Jeff you run the MBC in place of the n75 and only have it plugged in to keep ECU inline?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

only because i am still running software for a GT3071R, if it didn't snow last night i was gonna go out on the highway and turn it into the 30's today but looks like i am beat, once i get the car at the boost level i want i will start turning up the timing and see how far i can take it, i would like 600whp on 93oct and water/meth


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_only because i am still running software for a GT3071R, if it didn't snow last night i was gonna go out on the highway and turn it into the 30's today but looks like i am beat, once i get the car at the boost level i want i will start turning up the timing and see how far i can take it, i would like 600whp on 93oct and water/meth









Sweet Jesus!








Yeah I had the cheap Forge MBC only and the max I could get was 23psi before the top would come off of the MBC. 
I now have that one Forge MBC that clicks back inline with the N75. 
N75 is awesome. Left alone it will boost 40psi.








I'm really not going for more power at this point. 400wheel is plenty. 
Breaking 11s is plenty good of a goal for me at this point. 
I have to watch out for Shawn because I have this funny feeling he will be in the 10s within 6 months.











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:36 AM 1-18-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'm trying to get everything as close to final as I can before I start really pounding the car at the track, I'm reallly just waiting on REVO right now before I can move forward


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'm really not going for more power at this point. 400wheel is plenty. 

Damn you u made 400 wheel ok my ecu is going out on monday. And then dyno then we can hit the track both of us run on 25psi u on meth me on pump lets see what happen








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:36 AM 1-18-2009_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
I'm really not going for more power at this point. 400wheel is plenty. 

Damn you u made 400 wheel ok my ecu is going out on monday. And then dyno then we can hit the track both of us run on 25psi u on meth me on pump lets see what happen








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:36 AM 1-18-2009_
[/QUOTE]
414whp without meth don't get it twisted








I'm actually waiting for a reflash myself to smooth out the band.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

ahhh the waiting game







I can't wait till I get a new flash but to be honest once I got the meth working and did logs too fix my assed up setting the car has been running awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the HPA flash didn't hurt either


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lou have you had a chance to dyno it on straight 93 yet?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

its that 2.0 son hahahah nice job i hope to in the 400whp house soon or close to it







ill be happy if i get 380 to be honest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lou have you had a chance to dyno it on straight 93 yet?

That's the plan with the new flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

call me i might go


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i forgot to tell you it must be your forge mbc, i can turn my mbc over 23psi with no n75 i have it up to 25psi and i have more to turn on the mbc but it is to cold 3rd and 4th just spin on the high way and i haven't even been able to turn up the timing yet to make real power lol

to run the higher boost you need did you loose the maf and map. or just some of that tweeking you were telling me about


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I still can't believe that stock DSG's are putting down 400whp... (still remember hearing the "limited numbers" it was supposed to hold when I got the car)
I am starting to smile ear to ear thinking about getting my car back from the shop... 
You ready for a little more competition?! 
APRIL... when the track opens... I'll be posting up my numbers!!!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I still can't believe that stock DSG's are putting down 400whp... (still remember hearing the "limited numbers" it was supposed to hold when I got the car)


Well, it's mostly torque that was the limiting factor. And of course you can run more torque than what they specify. It's just a matter of longevity at that point. That's like 6MT users having say 400wtq on the stock clutch. Sure, it'll take the abuse, but for how long? 
Still, I can see your point.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what is going on here. 
Because I did two mods at the same time I'm having a hard time figuring out which one is helping me here. 
Before I used to spool 15psi at 3500rpm (Pre HPA flash, with Eurojet FMIC core)
Now after the HPA flash and the APR IC I am at 15psi around 2800 and 23-25psi at 3500!!
Can reprograming DSG mechatronic really help spool? I guess I should ask HPA but wanted to put it out there for thoughts on this.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Can reprograming DSG mechatronic really help spool? I guess I should ask HPA but wanted to put it out there for thoughts on this. 

 
If you have some logs of engine load before and after your Flash you will prob see that the flash is allowing more engine load hence the better spool IMO.Im sure Mike Z can retune things if needed







Bob.G


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Lou..
Any chance of some speedo and rev shots, just to see how the car spools etc from a low down pull?
Thanks
Jonny


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

So Lou...
How is it going to feel when you have to change your signature to the "Second quickest and fastest 2.0T DSG"







... oh yeah... I said it...








So any word if it was the Flash or the Intercooler that that changed the boost?!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_So Lou...
How is it going to feel when you have to change your signature to the "Second quickest and fastest 2.0T DSG"







... oh yeah... I said it...








So any word if it was the Flash or the Intercooler that that changed the boost?! 

Hey I don't mind at all! It's lonley up here!!








Food for thought...I'm the fastest and running half throttle after 3500 rpm. Imagine what full throttle can do!








Mike should be back today or Monday and should have a reflash soon. 
Should be getting slicks at the end of the month too. Now hurry up and get your car on the road!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

yo lou im going to the track today to see what i can run on the drag radails before sending my ecu out to uni on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hit me up if u come out 407 739 4494


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Hey I don't mind at all! It's lonley up here!!








Food for thought...I'm the fastest and running half throttle after 3500 rpm. Imagine what full throttle can do!








Mike should be back today or Monday and should have a reflash soon. 
Should be getting slicks at the end of the month too. Now hurry up and get your car on the road!









Got my new apr fuel pump today and the VF mounts are arriving as well... and we are just finishing up some wiring for the gauges etc... it should be soon







(too bad I can't go to the track... its still closed







)


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

luo saw yur car at the show satyrday where the hell were you. u ready for the track yet. my ecu will be here this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Is your new flash fixing the throttle problem? Don't forget about me on Dyno day!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

I was in Miami visiting grandma. Let Dave show off the car. 
Track will come, hopefully in time for eurowarz.
Working on the tune daily with Mike. I may need to spend a few hours at the dyno on Friday. Stay TUNED!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Here is a visual of what I am dealing with when boosting 25lb. 
full boost by 3500
Injector Duty Cycle, Throttle Position, + Fuel Rail Pressure. 









MAF + Rail Pressure + Throttle Position...











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:15 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Here is a visual of what I am dealing with when boosting 25lb. 
full boost by 3500
 
Lou looks like the TB starts to close at full spool / load , whats the engine load and timing pull look like?







Bob.G


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lambda values...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

I don't have engine load and overall timing because I can only log so much on one run. 
Here is the timing pull.


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou:
It looks alot like the data I got then we dyno'd my car. It is "only" a K04 set-up I have. I have the same prob. with timing as you have.
My engine is a 2.0 TFSI DSG as yours.
Have DSG HPA Stage II made any difference regarding the ECU's ability to accept timing?
Just asking coz, DSG TCU can hold back power if it goes part 350 NM, and Stage II has a 500 NM limit.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I was in Miami visiting grandma. Let Dave show off the car. 
Track will come, hopefully in time for eurowarz.
Working on the tune daily with Mike. I may need to spend a few hours at the dyno on Friday. Stay TUNED!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You better tell me when your down there, I hate to dyno alone


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
You better tell me when your down there, I hate to dyno alone









I will be at aerocomp tomorrow @ 11am. http://www.aerocompracing.com/....html
If you want to dyno let me know now so I can set it up through euro technik and get you a discount.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_Lou:
It looks alot like the data I got then we dyno'd my car. It is "only" a K04 set-up I have. I have the same prob. with timing as you have.
My engine is a 2.0 TFSI DSG as yours.
Have DSG HPA Stage II made any difference regarding the ECU's ability to accept timing?
Just asking coz, DSG TCU can hold back power if it goes part 350 NM, and Stage II has a 500 NM limit.

Yes I have the stage 2 flash and have felt a noticable gain in power as a result. 
I'm going to run tons of Logs with dyno sheets for Mike tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I belive - for some reason - that the TCU (DSG unit) and engine ECU work against each other. The only strange thing is, that only some people have this problem then going BT or K04.......


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (casj75)*

Looks like ur numbers are holding up well with the 30r on it. Car looks great. I havent really been up to date on the posts but from what I scrolled throught was nice. Good Work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Butterz518)*

Thanks! Just fine tuning at this point. Trying to get it perfect or as close to perfect is the goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once I get tune smoothed out I will bump the timing for meth. 
EBC is a must. I hate MBC. HATE!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Thanks! Just fine tuning at this point. Trying to get it perfect or as close to perfect is the goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once I get tune smoothed out I will bump the timing for meth. 
EBC is a must. I hate MBC. HATE!










interested in a slightly used greddy profec B?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
interested in a slightly used greddy profec B?









YES! I was going to buy a new one of those. Spec 2 yes? IM me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

why does no one in the vw world use a AEM truboost EBC? i have had one since i built my car but never bothered to hook it up since the stock N75 is just as good


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why does no one in the vw world use a AEM truboost EBC? i have had one since i built my car but never bothered to hook it up since the stock N75 is just as good

If it makes you feel better the guy that I purchased my GT30 from used it on his GTI.








Someone sell me something


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i am gonna hook my AEM up when i have time


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why does no one in the vw world use a AEM truboost EBC? i have had one since i built my car but never bothered to hook it up since the stock N75 is just as good

*N75 is just as good* only if your tuned for high boost not everyone so lucky







your using a MBC now right? Lou what's the issue with your MBC?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
*N75 is just as good* only if your tuned for high boost not everyone so lucky







your using a MBC now right? Lou what's the issue with your MBC?

wrong







N75 is just as good as a mbc because neither one can go above the map sensor anyway, their for if you only have a 22psi limit the N75 is better, its not like an ebc, it is an ebc


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
wrong







N75 is just as good as a mbc because neither one can go above the map sensor anyway, their for if you only have a 22psi limit the N75 is better, its not like an ebc, it is an ebc

that's what I ment if your tune request 25psi and your tune uses 3 bar MAP N75 is perfect some files only go to 17 psi so MBC or EBC is needed, even with a 22 MAP limit


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just know that an EBC can request full spool right away and an MBC well it's just there in the same position the entire time. (NOT THAT I WANT THIS THING TO SPOOL ANY FASTER!!) lol
I just like the ability to control boost from the cabin electronically.
This way I can keep it at 20psi in the city and 27 when at the track or the ocasional LS7










_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:54 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I just know that an EBC can request full spool right away and an MBC well it's just there in the same position the entire time. (NOT THAT I WANT THIS THING TO SPOOL ANY FASTER!!) lol
I just like the ability to control boost from the cabin electronically.
This way I can keep it at 20psi in the city and 27 when at the track or the ocasional LS7









_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:54 AM 3-2-2009_

not that easy.
you still need to clamp your map sensor


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
not that easy.
*you still need to clamp your map sensor*

WTF for?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
not that easy.
you still need to clamp your map sensor

no ... noob ... he has a 3bar map sensor. clamping is only req'd for stock.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
no ... noob ... he has a 3bar map sensor. clamping is only req'd for stock.

I really want to know though. What are the consequenses of not clamping the stock map sensor and running 25-30psi?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I really want to know though. What are the consequenses of not clamping the stock map sensor and running 25-30psi?

it won't cause any harm the the ecu is gonna do something like close the throttle or something along those lines to try to bring the boost down into limits it can see, on the other hand if the tuner has tuned for it thats a different story


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

correct.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Did you get the 3 bar map?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
no ... noob ... he has a 3bar map sensor. clamping is only req'd for stock.

Where the EFFF did you get a 3bar map sensor lou?!
I've been looking for one since forever.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
Where the EFFF did you get a 3bar map sensor lou?!
I've been looking for one since forever. 



I THINK its the oem map sensor for the audi rs6 , PM JC the vw / audi parts







guru to confirm this.
I know its a oem sensor for one of the VAG cars .







Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
I THINK its the oem map sensor for the audi rs6 , PM JC the vw / audi parts







guru to confirm this.
I know its a oem sensor for one of the VAG cars .







Bob.G



you learn something every day.
thanks bob!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
Where the EFFF did you get a 3bar map sensor lou?!
I've been looking for one since forever. 



I know were one is but I'm not telling.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I know were one is but I'm not telling.









Bob spilled the beans and let the cat out the bag. 
I'm gonna do some research when I get home.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
Bob spilled the beans and let the cat out the bag. 
I'm gonna do some research when I get home. 

If I knew for sure I would post it







Bob.G


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh the secrecy is amazing isn't it?! lol


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

All this talk about 3bar map sensor haha


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

HEY~LOU
i am curious to know that,,,have you found out the reason which causing the throttle body closed at 35XX RPM ??


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_HEY~LOU
i am curious to know that,,,have you found out the reason which causing the throttle body closed at 35XX RPM ??

Yes actualy. The file Mike gave me at the time I did not have upgraded rods so he put a boost limit of 22psi. 
I now have the same file as John MKV and don't have throttle closure after 22psi. I do have one more issue with serious timing pull at 4500 rpm. I think it is something specific to my car and am trying to find the root cause. 
So far I found this...








I can't say if it's the culprit but I need to find a bigger screw to close up the pcv block off plate. Looks like it's striped.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

No more soft code. issue resolved. 
On a side note...
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Any takers?
$23,000 is the lowest I would take for it. 
This car is *way* to fast for me and I will get into trouble if I keep it! 
I also *NEED* a 7 passenger vehicle. 5 kids + wife + me = 7
Spread the news.







rinking:
This is grand theft *mod* at this price!








I enjoyed <FONT SIZE=""4"">*every penny*</FONT> I spent though and it is very hard to let her go!!!
*Interior: *
-New South Triple Gauge Pod w/Boost, EGT, & Oil Temp Gauges $450
-GTI Monster Mats $90
*Exterior/Suspension/Brakes:*
-FK High Sport Coilovers $850
-Legacy Model Team Dynamics 17x7 16.5lb et38 wheels $400
-Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar $200
-Neuspeed Stainless Steel Brake Lines $150
*Engine/Performance*
-IE Rods - $350
-VF Engineering Motor Mounts (All three) $600
-BSH True Seal Intake $280 NEW
-BSH DV Relocate featuring the big Forge manually actuated DV. $250
-BSH PCV Revamp w/Catch Can $280 NEW
-BSH V-twin boost tap $50
- Eurojet TB pipe
-ATP T3 Turbo Manifold w/Flat Black Ceramic Coating ($300 ceramic coating)
-GT3071r Turbo w/Flat Black Ceramic Coated Turbine Housing $1450 (my cost for the kit 6 mo used)
-Tial 44mm External Waste gate w/14lb spring $350 NEW
-RS4 Injectors (I paid the KMD ass rape price of $900)
-APR High Pressure Fuel Pump $1000
-APR Intercooler $1000 NEW
-NGK Iridium three step colder spark plugs "9s" $30 NEW
-Snow Performance Stage 3 Water/Meth kit (625ml nozzle and dual reservoir combination) $800
Unitronic Chipped Big Turbo Software $950 (Custom tune how you want it)
<FONT SIZE=""5"">Engine built by certified VW tech. </FONT>
*Transmission/Performance*
- HPA Stage 2 DSG Program $900
*Total Hardware/Software/Ceramic Coating: $10,000!!*
I have all the winpep files from all stages of the cars life if you want them. The car has demolished Supercharged Cobras, GTOs, twin turbo 350z, and evos. The car is insanely fast and requires 110% attention on the road with both hands on the steering wheel passed 3.5k rpm!
The car is fully capable of 500whp using water/meth as a fuel source / advanced timing and with a rear aux fuel pump upgrade, stage 3 hpa dsg software, LSD, & of course HPA carbon fiber clutch pack upgrade coming soon! 
Car has 19k miles on the clock and has been serviced regularly every 5k with about two quarts in between oil changes. say every 1k miles you want to fill it up with half a quart or so.
Just needs new rubber!!!!








































































































This was before the HPA flash...:thumbsup: With slicks she can pump into the 11s.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Lou nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

You are gonna miss it DONT DO IT! i hope nobody buys it


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

You think its that easy to get out of the GT30 Mafia?!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm touched! You guys are awesome.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Damn man.








Family comes first though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I'm touched! You guys are awesome.

I don't think so! you came this far and giving up







care to clue me in?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_You think its that easy to get out of the GT30 Mafia?!


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_You think its that easy to get out of the GT30 Mafia?!










Thats right. Blood in, blood out !








Just kidding, I look fwd to seeing you fit a GT35R into your new minivan


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (twinkers)*

What about a V10 TDI Touareg that seats 7 right? I am sure two GT30s will fit.


_Modified by Murder'd at 8:19 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I'll hook up the A4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Traction baby traction! 

you better make sure that A4 is FSI


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is also being posted in the parts forum...
Overhaulin is in full effect! Here we go...
This will require 3-4 days down time and 2 weeks notice for install. 
The only thing that I am willing to part out separately is the suspension as indicated on the first post. 

_Quote »_FK Highsports + Neuspeed RSB used for one year. Swap for your stock suspension *including labor*. $800 

Performance Overhaul SWAP - YOUR OEM parts for my Performance Parts - ONLY $6000 INSTALLED!!!!!!
This includes the following items installed by a VW Tech!
-VF Engineering Motor Mounts (All three) $600
-BSH True Seal Intake $280 NEW
-BSH DV Relocate featuring the big Forge manually actuated DV. $250
-BSH PCV Revamp w/Catch Can $280 NEW
-BSH V-twin boost tap $50
-ATP T3 Turbo Manifold w/Flat Black Ceramic Coating ($300 ceramic coating)
-GT3071r Turbo w/Flat Black Ceramic Coated Turbine Housing $1450 
-Tial 44mm External Waste gate w/14lb spring $350 NEW
-RS4 Injectors (I paid the KMD ass rape price of $900)
-APR High Pressure Fuel Pump $1000
-APR Intercooler $1000 NEW
-NGK Iridium three step colder spark plugs "9s" $30 NEW
-Snow Performance Stage 3 Water/Meth kit (625ml nozzle and dual reservoir combination) $800
Unitronic Chipped Big Turbo Software $950 (Custom tune how you want it)
-New South Triple Gauge Pod w/Boost, EGT, & Oil Temp Gauges $450
- FULL TURBO BACK EXHAUST - $400 (3" ATP dp + Autotech CB w/2.5" reducer eliminated and replaced with straight 3" pipe w/vband)
- 5 gallons of straight METH to make you 10 gallons of water/meth. 5-gal container w/flex spout included $60
- Forge MBC
Here you are getting almost $12,000 worth of hardware/software and labor for HALF the cost!
You can keep the boost below 22lb for an OEM rod-safe tune. 
This is a once in a lifetime opportunity! Go BIG or go home. Again I'm not parting away items separately in the performance overhaul swap. You get EVERYTHING and I get your OEM hardware to replace it with.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

^








Someone better recognize a deal when they see it.
Bump for a wicked fast set up I am lucky enough to have been semi responsible for him doing. Your wallet hates me lou....lol


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_^








Someone better recognize a deal when they see it.
Bump for a wicked fast set up I am lucky enough to have been semi responsible for him doing. Your wallet hates me lou....lol


Yes all this is your fault!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't want/need the Meth Injection or Tripple Gauge Pod?
$5,000 Installed without those items!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

This is why I bought GLI 4 door and not a GTI 2 door, My wife and I both had two door cars before my son now a GLI and CRV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'll buy your ECU what's the price of a new one?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

I can transfer the software for $400 + your stock parts but I may have someone take everything next week. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I got some good logs with race fuel the other day. Also I did alot driving with blocks open anytime I turned up boost past 20 or so throttle shut to 46% or something, So it's pretty normal but I could run 9-9-9 on race an meth with zero pull and advance in the 30's


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

dyno that pig on 999!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Track first then dyno, still need to try out those DR's you gave me


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Dear,
did u use OEM cylinder head gasket with this project???


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Dear,
did u use OEM cylinder head gasket with this project???

yes


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

What about spark plugs?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (mazen...)*

I'm not trying to answer for him but i think he tried a few colder range plugs I use one degree colder. What everbody sells easy to find NGK B I E X 9 or somthing


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

the oem was made by bosch.
u installed the NGK bkr9eix?????????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I'm not trying to answer for him but i think he tried a few colder range plugs I use one degree colder. What everbody sells easy to find NGK B I E X 9 or somthing

you run 7's not 9's


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks JC


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_the oem was made by bosch.
u installed the NGK bkr9eix?????????









Yes NGK Iridium 9s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

what did u gap it to


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (boostd k04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostd k04* »_what did u gap it to

pregapped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .028


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

NEW PRICE! $19,000 and she is yours. The only thing is she will now have stock suspension.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

NEW PRICE! $18,999.99 STOCK with Forged Rods! lol 
See you could have had a 400+hp GTI for only a penny more! 
Snooze ya lose!


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

hey can you kindly advsie how do you wire the DV AND N75 and MBC together?? i mean the route....


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_hey can you kindly advsie how do you wire the DV AND N75 and MBC together?? i mean the route....









this ^^


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_hey can you kindly advsie how do you wire the DV AND N75 and MBC together?? i mean the route....









this ^^


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_hey can you kindly advsie how do you wire the DV AND N75 and MBC together?? i mean the route....









Damn alive from the grave! 
DV is out of the question because it has been put aside since I had a mechanical DV. 
N75 was used with MBC inline. Not a good idea to do this on this file unless you are running a 10lb wg spring. 
I dropped the n75 and a good MBC did the job.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

isnt the DV the n75? im confused...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

DV and N75 are two different functions. N75 is boost control and DV is well DV.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_isnt the DV the n75? im confused...

No the n-75 controls the wastegate not the DV .







Bob.G


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

ay carumba that was making my head spin!


----------

